# Dog strain



## vitocorleone (May 11, 2007)

Hey whats up

I'm looking for information on a strain called Dog...just like that "DOG"..... I've heard that it has diesel in it....I haven't been able to find anything online....

Please, if anyone knows anything about Dog, lemme know whats up.

Thanks, 
Vito


----------

